

Ask HN: What are your favorite non-mainstream or as yet unpopular sites that you visit? - adrianwaj

The question is mainly to extract the hidden gems that you have uncovered lately or in the past and would like to share with the HN community - so called Best-of-Breed sites.<p>Obviously, mainstays like search engines and rss readers would be assumed everyone uses regularly.<p>Good mashups are worth stating.<p>Social proof, especially here, is valuable.
======
0x47
I recently discovered etherpad: <http://etherpad.com/>

Which has been helpful in collaborative grocery list creation among other
things.

------
adrianwaj
\-- personally, I use a Twitter client that I built but won't promote so
shamelessly here.

\-- I also use a slinkset site aggregating many feeds of new website releases.

~~~
davidw
If you spent time building it, why would you be ashamed of promoting it? I
mean, don't spam me with it every time you post here, but if you're proud of
it, let the world know.

~~~
adrianwaj
okay, it's here: <http://twitya.com/>

I am proud of it, traffic hasn't really climbed even after spikes from being
linked elsewhere, like on a TC comment, so I'm thinking it's more of a very
niche site.

It avg's only about 50 uniques a day.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Why don't you try submitting it directly to HN, Digg, Reddit, <whatever>? If
you have an interesting tool, I'm sure people will upvote. In fact, proggit
loves homegrown projects.

~~~
adrianwaj
I'll look into it. Thanks.

I'm generally averse to wasting people's time, I'm also somewhat detached to
the worldly success of the site as I'm happy using it myself. Also, I think as
a twitter client, there might only be 2 others that use it regularly for that
purpose.

Side note: for a while I started collecting information about what people were
doing on the site using ajax posts to the server as it's all client-side, and
I found a regular Chinese user who'd possibly setup a bogus twitter account of
a fictional gay character linking to products for all his followers.

It's going to need about 3 times more traffic to start getting feedback and PR
momentum. I think the site will only stick with a small portion of people that
visit it. So it'd need to be hyped a lot, which is not my thing if it ends up
wasting people's time in the process.

